# Got a problem (I think) but don't know what it is



## AJ (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey all,
Think one of my does is not well but not really sure. So I'll give you what's going on and see what you think.

I have twin Nubian does, they are 8 months old and well within breeding weight. Tomorrow (Friday, Jan 6) will be the end of a 4 week visit with their buck. He will be going home tomorrow afternoon. I'm fairly confident that they are both bred. Until this morning everything was going very well, everyone has been frisky and playful... typical goat behavior. However, this morning one of my does was just standing in the stall while the others were eating breakfast. She wasn't hungry, and her eyes looked sleepy. I didn't see her moving around much at all. I went in and held a handful of alfalfa hay to her nose and she just sniffed it then looked at me. Usually the goats like to nibble on my clothing or any strings that dangle from my hoodie. Poor little Taffy didn't do any of that... she just stood there. So I hugged her neck and scratched on her.
When breakfast was all done, I let the goats out into their corral where they spend the day... Taffy stayed behind. When her sister (Twix) realized she didn't follow, she called to her. But by this time I had already closed all the doors and thought that maybe it would be best to keep Taffy inside today, if she wanted to. When Taffy heard her sister calling, she decided she did want to go out. Not wanting to create anymore stress, just in case she did take, I led her to the corral. Again, she's just standing there. I stood watching long enough to see that she did pee and poop - both seemed to be small in quantity, but normal. Then I started compairing her stance with her sister... bit bloated looking... her back his hunched... and she still has that sleepy-eyed look.

I need some advice as to what I should do to bring her back around. I'm not sure what's caused this situation, but I can say that all the goats stay together... what one gets into, they ALL get into.
I'm thinking of giving her some baking soda just in case it's a tummy issue... what do you think... what do you suggest??
:help


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

Is her temp high?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

Temp of course, if no fever than don't give antibiotics.. its not needed.. whenever I get a goat feeling off and I cannot put a finger on it... She gets vitamin B (vet scrip) thiamine.. or complex B from farm store.. and Bo-Se...I had one of my bucks do this just last week... he was fine the next day, but did give him the above...
When is the last time you wormed her...color of her membranes? is it possible for you to do a fecal... 
Baking soda is out free choice at my place.. so I don't worrry about that
Change of weather there? something she could have eaten... walk around in your pasture and look for clues to what she might have nibbled on... 
Baking soda certainly won't hurt her


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

And probios as well. Warm water or tea would also help her, a blend of tea that has hops and catnip in it would be good like Tension Tamer (Celestial brand). Nothing in that tea will hurt your doe. Or just offer it as dry herb.
Tam


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

What does the catnip do Tammy?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Catnip is a nrevine, stimulant. So it will help calm any tummy issues as well as the hops and help her feel better so she may eat, I have been using this tea to help stimulate appetite and calm the central nervous system(CNS) on our animal for awhile now. I don't go to shows without it now as it helps our Gwenie not be such a pain in the bum to the other does.

I hope your doe is doing better AJ. I would definenately try to get a fecal as Barb mentioned.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Is she drinking well? Maybe some warm water or electrolytes to encourage more hydration?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Does she look bloated as in a distended belly or is she puffy, hair standing out and looking swollen. Have you listened for any rumen sounds? Is she chewing her cud? I think I've read on here that if it is truly bloat, baking soda won't help too much. Mylanta, I forget the exact dosage, but it's quite a bit (I'll try to find the info) dosed every half hour until you hear her ruminating will work.

If she's puffy, sometimes they look like that when they are not feeling well (with or without true bloat).

Like the others' said, start with a temp and give more info on worming.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

buckrun said:


> Don't offer baking soda- change her ph forcefully.
> Many goats do not know how to use baking soda since it registers as a salt in their mouth.
> Get some mylanta or milk of magnesia down her asap.
> Neutralize first and watch symptoms after that.
> ...


----------



## AJ (Aug 12, 2011)

I just got back from town - had an extremely important dr. apt I could not reschedule..
Anyway:
Temp is 103.6 - she ate some alfalfa hay while I was taking her temp.
Also, I noticed her nose is a little snotty - hard to tell how snotty because it's really windy here and the dust is kicking up coating her snot.
I called the vet before I left and he said could be pneumonia, or it could be she may have a blockage causing her to be a little constipated.
He suggested antibiotic and maybe a laxative.. I'm on my way there now to pick it up... whether I use either one is yet to be determined, but at least I'll have it on hand.
Keep posting thoughts on this... I'll be checking back in when I return
Thanks everyone for your help!!!


----------



## AJ (Aug 12, 2011)

I did give her some ProBio before I left for my Dr appt.... I was really glad to see her eat when I took her temp.
I'm going to ask the vet if he has some vit B and Bo-se - I'm a long way from the farm store... hoping he has some!!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

A laxative hahahahhahahaah for a ruminant hahahahahhahah
oh I am so sorry. But that is one of the best ones yet.
They live on greenstuff= green stuff is full of magnesium. Magnesium is a laxative  

They do not get constipated unless they have a physical blockage.
Only rarely in tiny infants who did not receive enough colostrum.
Probios is worthless almost the best scam ever except for nutridrench. But at least it does not kill like Nutridrench.
It is only lactobacillus. Which is less than a tiny percent of the bacteria needed to run a rumen. Worthless but if makes people feel good so they do it. 

PROBIOS IS FOR BABY GOATS STILL ON MILK. It has little effect on an adult rumen. If you THINK it works it is just a coincidence of happenings. Nothing happened that is related to the administration of probios in a goat older than 16 weeks. 

I don't honestly see how it could be EITHER pneumonia OR constipation since neither are even remotely related nor do they have symptoms in common. Yikes- your vet is scarier than the one "helping" people here. 

Elevated temp in winter is unusual-Take the temp of herdmates acting normal and compare.
I would suspect nasal overgrowth heading for pneumonia. You don't have a temp with constipation  Keep an eye on temp and appetite. Keep an eye on her by noting water consumption- food intake and temp twice a day.
Keep in mind too that fever is the immune system engaged and working and so she may run a temp and fight it off with no other support. 
Lee


----------



## AJ (Aug 12, 2011)

buckrun said:


> A laxative hahahahhahahaah for a ruminant hahahahahhahah
> oh I am so sorry. But that is one of the best ones yet.
> They live on greenstuff= green stuff is full of magnesium. Magnesium is a laxative
> 
> ...


um... yeah... it's comments like this that encourage me to dump this forum...
Sorry, but I was asking for help, not condescension...


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

> A laxative hahahahhahahaah for a ruminant hahahahahhahah
> oh I am so sorry. But that is one of the best ones yet.
> They live on greenstuff= green stuff is full of magnesium. Magnesium is a laxative Smiley
> 
> They do not get constipated unless they have a physical blockage.


However, moving things out a bit faster than they would can be beneficial in some cases.

AJ, I think Lee was aiming more at the vet and not at you. He's the one that's supposed to be an expert.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

AJ, there was nothing wrong with your question and describing what your vet said. Almost everyone here is willing to help (I am trying to figure out a pneumonia like mystery in my doelings right now, and even though nobody has given me 'THE' solution yet, I am getting very helpful responses and it's the brainstorming that leads to results most of the time), and there's a lot of people here with a lot of expertise. Also a lot of people with strong opnions, and sometimes you just have to agree to disagree (been there done that!!!). It's just hugely frustrating that there's no research on dairy goats out there, so we're all roaming around in the dark, trying to figure stuff out. Some of us have more figured out than others. 

Opinions on Nutri-Drench and Probios differ greatly, and sometimes you just have to pick what works for you. I do not use Probios, but many dairy producers (goat and cow) use it for their young stock and adult animals, so the statement that it's for kids on milk only is incorrect. The discussion how helpful it is, is out there, but you're doing nothing wrong by giving it a try. I (oh crime of crimes...) like to use Nutri Drench in certain situations and, ahhhmmm, I haven't killed a goat with it as of yet! Have I saved anyone with it? Not sure, but I feel there's a place for it in my barn, so I'm sticking with it for now. Also, Lee, we're not all in TX, and as for me in Michigan: there's no 'green stuff' to be had at the moment. 

It's hard to diagnose a goat when you're standing right beside her, it's even harder here on the forum, so you're likely to get a lot of questions when you ask a question and also to get some contradictionary advice. If I am totally baffled, but am worried about a doe/kid that's off feed and running a fever, I do usually give a shot of Banamine and then I observe closely until I have figured out what I should be treating.

Good luck AJ, I hope you figure it out, or that the doe is feeling better already!

Marion


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Did you all have a cold spell like we did? I'm still stuck on hydration. If they don't drink enough it can slow down the in and out. What are the pellets like? Very dry pellets would signal a need for more fluid. Providing warm water or some flavoring might encourage more drinking. Some times it is a simple thing, so worth pointing out.

Stick with the forum. You'll get used to people's way of talking. And things that rub you wrong will roll off your back like water off a duck. I haven't felt like ditching in months


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I think part of the problem with the internet, is that there it is very difficult to express tone of voice. If you don't like what someone says, just ignore them, lol. If you want to do something one way, and everyone seems to be of the same opinion of doing it the other...so what, do what you want, if the end result is the same, it doesn't matter (sorry, I know this is a little random, but just my random thoughts about this kind of stuff).


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

How is she today, AJ?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Aj- If you will actually read what I said - I was laughing at what your vet said which was about as much non information as you will ever get from a paid expert.

I was not being UNFREINDLY in the least-I was laughing at the VET- just trying to reinforce the idea that the vet is full of poor suggestions and grabbing at straws which I have been dealing with the aftermath of for 30 years and will continue to do so because It's about the goats. 

Marion- magnesium is in your alfalfa- it is in your hay- it is in your grain- green stuff doesn't stop being green stuff because it is dry. Just your whole grains have huge amts in very available form. One cup of oats can have as much as 300mg.

Even without body language if you read you will see nothing negative was directed at the poster it was all about the poor information from the paid expert. 

Probios is only lactobacillus. There is only minimal benefit to animals not digesting milk. Adult goats have a very small compliment of lactos in their rumen. And so if you replenish that you have replenished a tiny portion of their function. A broad spectrum probiotic would be more beneficial and it is taking advantage of people to have them buy all this fluff that serves no purpose but makes them think they have done something because they have spent money and wrestled something down the goat. 

Hope she woke up fine and dandy today. 
Lee


----------



## AJ (Aug 12, 2011)

Special thanks to Angie, Marion, Ashley & Nancy. You're all correct... Most of the info I've gotten from this thread alone has been helpful. I know I should take other comments with a grain of salt. It was a long day as it was, the extra energy on Taffy ran me thin... Thanks for the encouragement! ... oh, and random is always welcome in my world, Nancy!! :rofl Sometimes the BEST ideas come from seemingly random thoughts! They can give us a new perspective on a situation... keep'em coming! 

Anyway, it's 6 am here and still very dark. Going to grab a cup of coffee and check on Taffy. I'll let you know how she's doing and what I decided to do last night....


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Additionally ~since the lactobacillus family is what breaks down sugars (glucose fermentation producing lactate) an imbalance of this portion of the community in a ruminant is what sets up acidic conditions while readily fermentable carbs are being eaten. A certain level of lactobacillus is needed to feed and grow other organisms in the whole system but beyond that small amount it becomes a liability in an adult animal fed modern dairy rations. Sub acute ruminal acidosis is one of the most common issues we deal with in poor performance and downright illness. It starts with an overgrowth of glucose fermenting bacteria in the presence of high carb foods.


----------



## AJ (Aug 12, 2011)

She's resting normally, but still not next to any of the other goats. I didn't bother them because it's still dark here and I don't really have a reason to get them up yet.

Just a little background on what's been happening the last few days as far as the weather. This past Saturday we had unbelievable high winds - steady around 30-40 with gusts up to 70+ mph. I do look over their yard to make sure nothing is there that shouldn't be there, but the wind is constant here. So even if I got everything, there's no stopping something from getting in there the minute I turn my back.
The temps here have been unusually warm, however the wind is still a bit sharp. My water hose freezes at night, but none of the water tanks do. Yesterday I think our temp high was around 58 F. Wayyyy too warm for this time of year! I heard the Denver area (about 2 hours south of me-as the crow flies) got into the upper 60's!!! :faint Maybe she's gotten too warm??? She already has her winter coat. We have had a couple of good snow storms which has helped the goats build up their coats... just a thought...

I decided to go ahead and give the magnalax to her last night. I had to drench it so at worse she got some liquid in her system. At best, if she did get a hold of something that blew into their yard (i.e., something not digestable causing a blockage), the excess of magnesium may (I hope) create a laxative effect, helping to push what ever it may be out of her system.

The vet said he hasn't seen any low selenium issues here, he said mostly in TX is where the Bo-se is most effective. And he didn't think it would aid in whatever the problem is. He also said the vit B may help increase her appetite, but again may not address the problem. To both he said it was my option to use either/both, neither would create a negative result.

Well... sun's up... time for breakfast...


----------



## AJ (Aug 12, 2011)

*** everyone stays in the barn when the wind is as bad as it was last Sat!!!***


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I absolutely HATE this up and down weather, too, and I think it it does affect the animals negatively. My perfect winter? Drop that temp down to 22 F in November and KEEP it there until March. 40-50F is for spring and fall in my book. Sadly enough (for me) I don't make the weather. 

I haven't had very good results with drenching goats, although it works well (in some cases) in cows. Hope Taffy's doing better when she sees the day light!


----------



## AJ (Aug 12, 2011)

I forgot to mention... I gave her 3/4cc of Excenel just before I gave her the drench. With the elevated temp and the snotty nose, I thought it may be helpful at this point.

Now... GREAT NEWS!!! dance:
She was first in line for breakfast!! The bloat look was GONE!! Her eyes are bright and she was drinking water when I was getting their breakfast!!
YAY!!!
(I'm still going to keep a close eye on her throughout the day!)


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

That is very good news. 

However since you dosed her with the excenel it would be advisable to run the entire course rather than risk killing off only the weakest of the respiratory residents so that she is carrying the strongest in her system which will be that much more able to take her down more quickly the next time her immunity falters. Random dosing one or two times is how we make localized problems within our herds. She will harbor only the nasal bacteria that survived the respiratory specific antibiotic- the strongest and they will reproduce passing on low dose antibiotic resistant genome and then if any herd member becomes weakened and she snorts on them- they will get a nice dose of bacteria adapted to survive low dose execnel.

Plan to finish an antibacterial dosage if you start one. One dose daily at 3 cc per 100 lbs bodyweight for 5 days.


----------



## AJ (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's a little research I've done on Excernel:
•Pneumonia: 1-2 mL/100 lbs. body weight for 3-5 days
This is according to the pfizer website.
http://animalhealth.pfizer.com/sites/pahweb/US/EN/Products/Pages/Excenel.aspx


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you look at the website, you will see that that dosage is for cows, goats nowhere being mentioned on that page. Goats metabolize meds differently and usually need more.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

We usually dose goats a little higher due to their fast metabolisms. A horse for example has a slower metabolism, and so usually takes less drug per pound than a goat.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

But if you look, they are talking about cows. From what others have said on here, goats have faster metabolism so need more. I always follow the dosages on DGI rather than a pharm's rec or even my vet (who I love). There has not been a lot of research on goats so they don't know the proper dosage(s). Remember.......a goat is not a cow nor is it a sheep.

Really glad she's doing better!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Good News......wonderful....
Your vet is wrong about texas being the only place with low low Bo-SE, Michigan is very low... don't know about other states... there is a map you can google and it will show you... quite often vets need help.... from us...
Barb


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Selenium map: http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep, our vet luckily is up to listening to an avid goat breeder and contacts WSU which in return says Yes we are severely deficient in selenium and copper. So although listening to your vet in most circumstances is a good thing...not always is. Blood trace element testing is generally the only way to be sure of a deficiency and its more than just one test.

Very glad to here your doe is getting on the upward side. Great to hear you are going to be vigilant. I do believe excenel dosage is in 101 under antibiotics.
Tam


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

What a cool map!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Remember when looking at those maps, minerals can vary from one neighbor to the next, even from one field to the next and one forage type to the next


----------



## AJ (Aug 12, 2011)

... cool!! Great information!! Thanks a million!
Now lets get to details...

If Pfizer says 1-2cc per 100, and goats metabolize meds differently and usually need more. And my girls are right around that 100 lb mark, then the 3 ccs that is recommended is what I should have given her last night and should continue to give her for the next 3-5 days. Since she responded so well to the low dose, should I only continue for 3 days at the increased dose?
The next question is, is the injection given sub-q or intramuscular? The bottle says it can be either so I called the vet and was told to give sub-q.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Most things that can be injected IM, can also be injected SQ. IM injections will get meds into the system slightly faster than SQ. SQ injections will take a little longer to get in, but will last for slightly longer. In this case, I don't think it makes a bit of difference; just personal preference, whichever you think is easiest. I'm glad she is feeling better.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

AJ you really want to pull your searches of drug meds off the forum, we have Joyce's old drug site, saanendoah.com in goatkeeping 101, it is all the goat meds.....conversely ask someone who uses the actual drug with good results for dosages. You will find out very quickly your vet knows nothing about goats metabolisms and drug dosages.

It's suprising that nobody mentioned, or skimming (and paring nasty posts to each other) I simply missed it, simply giving lactated ringers subq. There are simple protocols to follow with ill goats..... take a temp of her and another goat in her pen, listen for breathing, look at the eye membranes for anemia (if you don't know how to do this than look in goatkeeping 101 the Famacha anemia chart is up there), trim her feet and really look around her coronary band (where the meat of the leg meets the hoof) for abscess, soft spongy spots, give Bo-se, give B vitamins and give her a good handful size subq amount of lactated ringers up high on the side near the shoulder....if your vet will not give this to you to keep, than order them from Hoeggers. 

There are fluff things mentioned over and over on this forum an elsewhere, that once you really look into them are a waste of time....like giving nutra-drench, it is propylene glycol and the amount needed to just meet a daily requirement of E is 1 ounce, you really going to give 1 ounce? If you are it needs to be tubed, left in the throat it burns, please everyone go taste this stuff, and then burning her throat we wonder why they won't eat, Probios, like Lee said, is fluff, it contains only 1 flora found in the rumen and it is for single stomached animals, so it could help with her intestines if it makes it that far  

If the lactated ringers is absorbed much faster than 2 hours, than you know your looking at dehydration, usually from fever, that and a rattle in her lungs or discharge, your likely getting pneumonia. And when your weather is as awful as you all have in the winter, vaccinate for pasturella pneumonia they then have immunity to it and can fluff off problems, or simply need a little banamine or antihistime and not have to be put on expensive antibiotics.

It's cabin fever time, the forum usually implodes as we are all bored out of our minds with all the girls dry and waiting on kidding....so lets try to be kind to each other, I make a horrible dictator! Vicki


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Hoegger's does not sell LRS. It is technically a prescription...I think I said it wasn't before, but I was wrong; oops. It shouldn't be though! And most vets will give you as much as you want, as long as they have a relationship with you.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

From reading on this forum, putting too much stuff in the gut can kill off beneficial bacteria, so with the Magnalax, Nutridrench and Excenel which kills bacteria really well, the cud stealing sounds really good to me. I also give vitamin C to help with immunity.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I have said this before but a geologic map of selenium deposits has little relationship to the selenium status in your herd. Do you feed from your land that is selenium rich? Do you harvest your own hay and grown your own grain? If you bring in even a percentage of your feed then your local mineral levels are completely irrelevant! 
If you are grazing that is a percentage of intake. But unless your entire feed regime comes from your own land and that land is selenium deficient or selenium rich then the mineral levels in your goat diet have more to do with Purina than with the USGS map.
Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Love the Avatar Lee!!!!


----------



## Red Mare (Apr 23, 2011)

Okay. I will ask the dumb newb question... How the heck does one steal cud from another healthy goat who wants not a dang thing to do with you chasing them for said cud?
I managed to get my index finger chomped really nicely when I was attempting to try that move for my buck. 
It's growing out purple. *le sigh*

Also Lee- I happen to love your bedside manner. It matches mine most days.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I was going to make a new topic and post that same question Whitney! I have been bit by those back teeth before, no slashed, and it does not feel good! That goat taught me a lesson about letting goats nibble fingers!


----------



## Blackberry Farm (Jul 7, 2011)

When we bought our herd, the seller said to use a turkey baster to steal cud from a goat. Don't know if it works, but it sounds good!


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

I know I have awesome hay from 100 miles away but it doesn't have adequate selenium levels. Local hay, forget it.

I've read of a long handled spoon being used to scoop out cud. I have a couple that bring cud up every time I fuss over them. 

I learn too much from this forum. Keeps my goats alive. I don't care how bad bed side manners could be.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Pick your victim and sit calmly with her while she is cudding. 
What works for my does may not work for others but when you see a cud rise to the cheek press your hand flat on the mound in their cheek. That acts like some kind of circuit interrupter and they just freeze. They will not start chewing but hold it in the side of the mouth and that way you can take a swipe out with out going inside the mouth near the back teeth at all. Just press on the cheek mound and scoop some out. They will toss head and spit and act all indignant but they let their babies do it all the time so it is not that unnatural. If you dam raise perhaps you have seen the kids run up pell mell to face the mom and start nibbling her mouth. They smell the cud and want it as an inoculant. My best does will open wide and drop it on the ground and the kids will just swarm it and gobble it. Perhaps that is why I can get them to give up cud- they are used to kids bothering them for it.
Lee


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I didn't know baby goats did that. Should we give stolen cud to bottle fed babies too ?


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I always used a long-handled wooden spoon, but Lee, your method sounds a lot easier! I'm going to have to give that a try the next time I need to transfer cud from one goat to another. 

For those of you who haven't ever done a cud transfer (technical term is transfaunation of rumen contents - I love that word "transfaunation";-)) it only takes about a dime-sized piece to do the job. You don't need a big wad of it. Caroline


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

WOW !!!! Only here would I learn such cud stuff !! 


I live in a very low area and I can tell when the does dont get enough selenium as the sacks that cover kids are real tough and once I had a big buck that died in the sack , some vets disagree with low selenium levels and dont want to give you selenium so what I do is get some Horse Selenium and E crumbles and top dress the feed about 2 times a week with about 1/4 cup per large goat as it gives them a boost on the selenium level count,even tho I keep loose minerals and mineral block out with Trace minerals in it, as some does are shy with getting minerals when other herd members are around..

I also like your Avatar Lee !


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You can also simply tube out some contents of the rumen, if you go through the nose you won't get in the lung, you do then have to suck on the end but it isn't the end IN THE GOAT 

The cud is in the cheek so don't go in to far and you won't get teeth. V


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

It seems obvious we should be careful to not take a cud from a CAE positive or untested goat and put it into another, but I thought I might mention that. I'm sure it is highly unlikely that they would transfer the virus that way, but still an ever so slight possibility.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad "transfaunation" (thanks, Caroline) came up. I always wondered how you did that.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Love the Avatar Lee!!!!


Hoping the next one will be a row of very swiss like rear udders on all my FF Nubians :rofl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

A firm hand pressed on the foreudder works wonders  LOL!!!!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

NOW you tell me.... :rofl


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

AJ
How is your doe today?
Is she behaving normally and eating well?
Sorry for all the hijacking- we really went OT on this one.
I think it worked as tension relief tho...
Hope all is well.
Lee


----------



## AJ (Aug 12, 2011)

She seems to be doing fine...


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

AJ said:


> She seems to be doing fine...


Good to hear!


----------

